
Show HN: PgModeler – EER Diagramming for postgres - _jordan
https://pgmodeler.com.br/
======
freestockoption
I use Pgmodeler. I've always thought it was different and interesting that the
model is to be opensource, but to sell binaries. Good to see trial binaries
now, though.

